# OFFICIAL PICS of 2nd Annual Texas Bully Breed Bash



## apbtmom76

Alright so yesterday was our big show. It went sooooo well, I am super happy with the turnout and the money we raised for the EBA. Just thought I'd share some pics with you all.

random dog pics -








































































































































I was in love with this dog, he is Camelot bred and won Best Male Bully -














































Diego won 2nd in Best Male Pit -










an OEB that won her class, can't remember which one, lol -



























































































Some of the people and booths that were there -

Micmac Dog Training -










this was my groups table and the raffle table, we made $200.00 -























































this is Lucretia Ashcroft with the EBA -



















Some of the weight pulling -





































This guy did really good for his first time on the carpet mill -





































and here's the Penny Pooh and her first time on the Carpet Mill -


----------



## apbtmom76

This is Rob Boudreau from Micmac Dog Training in the D/FW are. His APBT, Montauk, is freakin poetry in motion, here they are at work, -


















































































One of Rob's students -




























And here is the younger Jr. Handler class, my nephew was the only one in it, he showed Penny and they won a trophy and a blue ribbon, he was so very proud of himself, lol.


















































































and here is me and the Dirty WHite Boy, Orion, in the best Mixed class, he got first place -
































































and I'm done, hope you all enjoy, these are the only pics I got, lol


----------



## meganc66

awwwwwwwwwwww penny looks great! so does orion!!
i want a carpet mill so bad


----------



## apbtmom76

you and me both girl, this guy had some really nice ones, his name was kevin and he's out of Texas here. Let me find his business card and i will post the link. Penny loved it and was happy to be up there working for food, lol


----------



## PBN

Looked fun!


----------



## bahamutt99

Good times. Not my cup of tea personally, but some of those bullies have very smooshable faces.


----------



## apbtmom76

Thanks you two, it really was a good day and the weight pull went so well, no incidents and everyone abided by the rules.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

awsome pictures!!!! Looks like ya'll did great! WTG white boy lmao!


----------



## hell no they wont go

great pics! looks like it was agood day!


----------



## tonios

A lot of nice pics of dogs and people. It looked like it was fun.

Next year Lucy will be old enough to attend.


----------



## apbtmom76

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> awsome pictures!!!! Looks like ya'll did great! WTG white boy lmao!


IBC - I was proud of them both, and my nephew was to happy with that trophy, lol.



hell no they wont go said:


> great pics! looks like it was agood day!


it was an awesome day  thanks



tonios said:


> A lot of nice pics of dogs and people. It looked like it was fun.
> 
> Next year Lucy will be old enough to attend.


woo hoo I can't wait to meet you both next year  I had a blast, a bit busy ask blurzredg4, lmaooo


----------



## StaffyDaddy

heck yeah! looks like everyone had a blast! was that trainer givin a seminar LOL

penny poo!!! great job on the mill girl!

tye thanks for sharing looked like a blast


----------



## American_Pit13

Nice pics! Some pretty dogs out there.


----------



## apbtmom76

StaffyDaddy said:


> heck yeah! looks like everyone had a blast! was that trainer givin a seminar LOL
> 
> penny poo!!! great job on the mill girl!
> 
> tye thanks for sharing looked like a blast


Yes Rob was giving a Demo, I wish I had recorded it but didn't think about it til it was too late, lol. He is freakin amazing though and his APBT, Montauk, really is poetry in motion, just love him and Rob calls him ugly all the time, lol, Montauk is 10 years old and will be retiring at the end of this year. 

And I will be ordering a treamill from Kevin at K9Fitness for the dogs, Penny did such a great job, I was so proud 



american_pit13 said:


> Nice pics! Some pretty dogs out there.


Thanks girl, it was a great time


----------

